

Law Firm Blunder Reveals Value Of Facebook Payout To ConnectU: $65 Million - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/10/law-firm-blunder-reveals-value-of-facebookconnectu-settlement-65-million/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
<sigh> Thus demonstrating that even long-standing members of this community
don't bother to check if something's already posted.

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=475891>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=475873>

